# Yongnuo's 600-exrt compatinle transmitter!



## minim2 (Oct 21, 2013)

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-released-yn-600ex-rt-coming/


----------



## unfocused (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe there was a previous thread on this subject, but thanks for the update and link. 

I'm anxious to learn more and see a price. At a minimum, these could be nice back ups for the 600 RT and if the past is any indicator, I would not be surprised with the YN-E3-RT actually has better functionality than the Canon version.

I'm still hoping they produce a compatible receiver or transceiver similar to the 622-C that attaches to a 580 EX II. Now that would be a killer product.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 3, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm still hoping they produce a compatible receiver or transceiver similar to the 622-C that attaches to a 580 EX II. Now that would be a killer product.



+1. You took the words right out my mouth. I'm actually looking to get studio lights next year so being able to trigger them through the Canon-RT system would be super handy.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm anxious to learn more and see a price. At a minimum, these could be nice back ups for the 600 RT and if the past is any indicator, I would not be surprised with the YN-E3-RT actually has better functionality than the Canon version.



It does and it puts Canon and their current marketing strategy to shame, to put it mildly - I wonder if Canon dares to continue selling their ST-E3 at all, releases an improved mk2 or maybe they'll drop the price of their "original" to $100.

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-features/

* *remote 2nd curtain sync* (in m mode only, but still!!!)
* *full x-sync* and even on pre-2012 cameras guaranteed
* *af assist* light built in to transmitter
* *fw upgrade option* via usb (we know Canon, don't we?) 
* flashes can *fire even if not 100% recycled*, but an indicator if each group is recycled


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Nov 6, 2013)

Only 1/2 stop increments........ A bit of a bummer!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Only 1/2 stop increments........ A bit of a bummer!!



You seem to have misread (or the flashhavoc site got it wrong) - it's *1/3* stop only which is what I always use anyway.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Nov 6, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Janbo Makimbo said:
> 
> 
> > Only 1/2 stop increments........ A bit of a bummer!!
> ...



Thanks for that...in that case I will take 2


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Thanks for that...in that case I will take 2



You just voiced my only fear about this - the specs are so good that the demand might make Yongnuo price this near to Canon's original even though both probably contain only $10 electronics parts... this will be the Yongnuo's equivalent of Tamron's 24-70VC which made them a respectable manufacturer and not just a 3rd party budget option.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2013)

*If* they actually make 5 group mode work on pre 2012 cameras then I am in. 

The Canon doesn't lose one stop of sync in radio mode, it is just an advisory, but *if* Yongnuo make it so that you get zero shutter shadow at closed down apertures with groups at full sync then they have smarter software engineers than Canon and if I were Canon I'd be headhunting them. You can probably employ five Chinese software engineers for one Japanese one and if they had access to the original source code they would be making far better cameras and accessories. *If*.

P.S. The RT system and my desire to get the best out of it is the single most compelling reason for me to upgrade my 1Ds MkIII's to, well I'm not sure what because Canon haven't given me an upgrade path yet..............

P.P.S. I don't know if the images are just a digital mock up but the Canon ST-E3-RT does not have the zoom control that is shown in the YN-E3-RT images, they might have used an LCD image from the flash, but if not they might be incorporating remote zoom into the YN-E3-RT as well, another useful feature for creative lighting.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2013)

No the shown LCD's are definitely from a flash, not a remote, they have too many flash only icons, the flash icon for a start! The previously mentioned zoom, a possibility but not mentioned feature that is not available via Canon; and the icon that shows head position and coverage.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it weather-sealed?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Is it weather-sealed?



Meaning will they add some cent worth of rubber seals :-> ... probably yes, as Yongnuo doesn't use sealing as a marketing instrument.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Janbo Makimbo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that...in that case I will take 2
> ...



I'd happily pay $500 for an RT compatible transmitter that gives me post 2012 functionality on a pre 2012 body, I'll keep my ST-E3-RT and augment it with a YN-E3-RT IF the five groups and Group mode work, I really don't care about the rest, nice additions but not deal breakers.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 6, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Is it weather-sealed?
> ...



I never found sealed flashes as a marketing ploy but something I need.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 6, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Au contrarie my friend, surely you don't "need" it, you have told us many times "gear doesn't matter", why should a little thing like a sealing ring stop somebody like yourself?


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 7, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



Well I could get what I want anyway but it may not last very long in a wet shoot.  it's pretty inconvenient to do so. But thanks for still not linking your portfolio after all this time on CR.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 7, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Well I could get what I want anyway but it may not last very long in a wet shoot.  it's pretty inconvenient to do so. But thanks for still not linking your portfolio after all this time on CR.


I never will for the same reasons I never have, it is called consistency, some have it, some don't.....


----------



## Ruined (Nov 7, 2013)

Canon needs to step up their game and release something comparable...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 7, 2013)

Ruined said:


> Canon needs to step up their game and release something comparable...



No they don't. They never did with the ST-E2 and the Yongnuo clone is way better than that too. Canon have always been conservative, always, if they are not 100% behind a technology or feature they won't release it, particularly on the high end gear like top of the range flashes.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd like to see Canon's apparently reverse-engineered system become the de facto standard so a camera can communicate intelligently with studio lights, meters, the whole shooting match. There can be no technical reason it can't be made to work. I get the current economics, but I'd vote with my wallet for commonality.

Jim


----------



## Taemobig (Nov 7, 2013)

If the Yongnuo st-e3 cost less than $200, I got 2 600 ex-rt that will appreciate it


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I'd like to see Canon's apparently reverse-engineered system become the de facto standard so a camera can communicate intelligently with studio lights, meters, the whole shooting match.



I don't see any reason why Yongnuo wouldn't want to release triggers for rt older Speedlites and studio flashes, though it's duplicating their non-rt radio trigger/flash line, but if the demand is there...

What still puzzles me is Canon, they must have seen this coming, or someone just got fired for not properly encrypting their rt protocol. So I wouldn't exclude the possibility that something new is in the queue like the 430ex2 successor once the Yongnuo flash clones are actually on the market in sufficient quantities.

The other possibility might be that Canon indeed doesn't care which might be backed by the fact that the rt protocol is not very innovative other than the group mode which fixes the completely outdated/quirky ratio system - no second curtain remote, no remote zoom.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 7, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well I could get what I want anyway but it may not last very long in a wet shoot.  it's pretty inconvenient to do so. But thanks for still not linking your portfolio after all this time on CR.
> ...



???


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 7, 2013)

So if I understand correctly, the biggest advantage of the Yongnuo system over the Phottix Mitros is that it allows mixing and matching with the Canon RT system? Any idea how much these doohickeys will cost? I love everything about the Canon RT system except the price! 

IMHO, the market is screaming for a radio triggering system that provides TTL functionality for Speedites, but allows remotely controlling the power (albiet manually, of course) of a studio light.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> IMHO, the market is screaming for a radio triggering system that provides TTL functionality for Speedites, but allows remotely controlling the power (albiet manually, of course) of a studio light.



My PocketWizard setup can do that - TTL for the Canon flashes, remote power adjustment for my Einstein 640 via a PowerMC2 (or semi-auto, with power tracking where it automatically compensates when I change aperture or ISO). 

What I'm clamoring for is a Canon RT-compatible receiver that allows simple triggering of a monolight...


----------



## cayenne (Nov 7, 2013)

Taemobig said:


> If the Yongnuo st-e3 cost less than $200, I got 2 600 ex-rt that will appreciate it



I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing...I've got 2x 600's...and am dying to be able to take one of them off the 33' sync cord, and have them BOTH run wirelessly.

I'll be getting one of these likely quite soon if they look as good as they sound.


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, the market is screaming for a radio triggering system that provides TTL functionality for Speedites, but allows remotely controlling the power (albiet manually, of course) of a studio light.
> ...



Can poor people (like me ) who use Alien Bees/White Lightnings also benefit from the MC2, or will they only work with Einsteins?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Can poor people (like me ) who use Alien Bees/White Lightnings also benefit from the MC2, or will they only work with Einsteins?



Only Einsteins. For AB/WL, you'd need a FlexTT5 tranceiver and an AC9.


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Can poor people (like me ) who use Alien Bees/White Lightnings also benefit from the MC2, or will they only work with Einsteins?
> ...



It would be badass if you could have the benefits of the MC2 built-in to the FlexTT5, but then Speedlite users would complain that they're paying for something they don't need. Kinda like the "I don't need video on an SLR" whiners ;D. At least Pocket Wizard gives you the option of adding on studio light power control to its existing receivers with the MC2. Pretty cool!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> It would be badass if you could have the benefits of the MC2 built-in to the FlexTT5, but then Speedlite users would complain that they're paying for something they don't need. Kinda like the "I don't need video on an SLR" whiners ;D. At least Pocket Wizard gives you the option of adding on studio light power control to its existing receivers with the MC2. Pretty cool!



Actually, the MC2 is really a dedicated unit. It plugs right into the top of the E640, using the same pin connections as PCB's CyberSync unit.







But the AC9 is an add-on to the regular receiver. The MC2 is a nice deal, in that it's standalone and costs $100, whereas to integrate an AB/WL monolight into the PW system, you need a FlexTT5 and an AC9, which will run about $275. That means for existing PW users, getting an Einstein is cheaper than a B1600, and less than $50 more than a B800.


----------



## pwp (Nov 9, 2013)

minim2 said:


> http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-released-yn-600ex-rt-coming/


Yongnuo are getting bolder by the minute. Makes you wonder what sort of conversations are happening between Canon and their litigation lawyers. 

-pw


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 9, 2013)

pwp said:


> Makes you wonder what sort of conversations are happening between Canon and their litigation lawyers.



Probably none, because they figured out that they cannot prevent clones long ago, less so if they aren't 1:1 optical copies.

Of course Unless covered by a patent, but the rt protocol wouldn't fall under that as the Samba folk reverse engineering Microsoft's network protocol showed. But Canon could converse with their technicians to add a (stronger) protocol encryption next time...


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Nov 9, 2013)

Is everyone sure these images are genuine ??


----------



## digital paradise (Nov 21, 2013)

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1332862


----------



## digital paradise (Nov 22, 2013)

Actually I realized that some one just repeated the announcement of the product. I thought that post was an update - basically stating the release date. Sorry about that.


----------



## LDS (Nov 24, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Probably none, because they figured out that they cannot prevent clones long ago, less so if they aren't 1:1 optical copies.
> Of course Unless covered by a patent, but the rt protocol wouldn't fall under that as the Samba folk reverse engineering Microsoft's network protocol showed. But Canon could converse with their technicians to add a (stronger) protocol encryption next time...


Microsoft was forced to open its protocols by antitrust investigations. But look at how Apple is protecting every patent it can enforce, even silly ones - but it sees Samsung as a real issue to its revenues. Maybe Canon thinks it would cost much more than lost revenues, especially since it's a Chinese manufacturer, and without an US or Japanese company to go after it could be very difficult to sue them. although this is really a 1:1 copy looking exactly the same, and I guess this is a real infringement of many copyright rules.
Encrypting the protocol won't help much unless you can protect encryption keys strongly - you need anti-tamper hardware to do it, but it can be broken as well if you can access that hardware (as the PS3 protection was broken). Also stronger encryption needs more powerful chips to be performed on-the-fly, and they could be more power hungry.
Anyway I don't like copies, no matter how much cheaper they are - copying is far less expensive than developing from scratch - and it's not compatibility, which is something different. It is true that Canon started copying German cameras, though...


----------



## scarbo (Nov 24, 2013)

LDS said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably none, because they figured out that they cannot prevent clones long ago, less so if they aren't 1:1 optical copies.
> ...



Samsung is a South Korean company.

Also, I'm sceptical this Yongnuo transmitter is real. It has been suggested that it might be fake.


----------



## BoneDoc (Nov 24, 2013)

I have 2 600 RT, but would love to add a cheaper version of it


----------



## Jamesy (Nov 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > It would be badass if you could have the benefits of the MC2 built-in to the FlexTT5, but then Speedlite users would complain that they're paying for something they don't need. Kinda like the "I don't need video on an SLR" whiners ;D. At least Pocket Wizard gives you the option of adding on studio light power control to its existing receivers with the MC2. Pretty cool!
> ...


What are you using to trigger the MC2? I know there is a Paul C Buff Commander system that also allows remote power up/down from a central position too.


----------



## LDS (Nov 25, 2013)

scarbo said:


> Samsung is a South Korean company.


It has a US branch - which has to comply with US laws - you can sue (and any outcome is valid only there). If it had not one, just reseller, you could sue resellers maybe, but you can't sue a foreign company in your country, you may have to call in WTO or the like, but a court jurisdiction can't go beyond a nation borders, some agreements may let you to do something more, but it works in systems like the EU or the like.
Here in Italy Turin court tried to judge a Chinese company for selling counterfeit goods - it has to ask the Chinese company to declare a domicile in Italy for the purpose, because the laws requires it - you can guess what the answer was...

If it's a fake of course Canon doesn't matter - but if it was not, it could be difficult to enforce IP protection in some countries.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2013)

minim2 said:


> http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-released-yn-600ex-rt-coming/





LDS said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably none, because they figured out that they cannot prevent clones long ago, less so if they aren't 1:1 optical copies.
> ...



Yes, but Samba reverse engineered most of the protocol way before that decision, btw ignoring legal threats and obstruction from Microsoft... but to no avail, the bottom line is: If you buy a product, you are allowed to look at what it does - unless you remove a copy protection, but this is neither the Case in the Samba or Yongnuo case.

Some companies are preventing you to exercise these rights by dodgy licenses, but to my knowledge "just use it, but don't look at or inside it or sell it on" clauses are invalidated in court at least in the EU. And in any case my 600rt didn't include a license agreement limiting what I can to with it.


----------



## pwp (Nov 25, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...


With my 6 head Einstein setup I use the PCB CyberSync system. It's easiest to trigger them with the tiny, "dumb" hot-shoe mounted CST trigger http://www.paulcbuff.com/cst.php and keep the CyberCommander separate to control everything on your Einsteins. http://www.paulcbuff.com/cc.php . It is hot-shoe mountable at a pinch, but I find it cumbersome on the hot-shoe. On a technical multi-light shoot, I keep the CyberCommander on a lanyard around my neck or blu-tacked to the top deck of my MacBookPro if shooting tethered. You can control up to 16 Einsteins with one of these gadgets. The CyberCommander is very functional but the interface has been designed by geeky engineers. It's not always intuitive...light years from a Johnny Ive design in this respect! It did my head in when I first got it but perfectly fine now.

-pw


----------



## cayenne (Nov 26, 2013)

pwp said:


> With my 6 head Einstein setup I use the PCB CyberSync system. It's easiest to trigger them with the tiny, "dumb" hot-shoe mounted CST trigger http://www.paulcbuff.com/cst.php and keep the CyberCommander separate to control everything on your Einsteins. http://www.paulcbuff.com/cc.php . It is hot-shoe mountable at a pinch, but I find it cumbersome on the hot-shoe. On a technical multi-light shoot, I keep the CyberCommander on a lanyard around my neck or blu-tacked to the top deck of my MacBookPro if shooting tethered. You can control up to 16 Einsteins with one of these gadgets. The CyberCommander is very functional but the interface has been designed by geeky engineers. It's not always intuitive...light years from a Johnny Ive design in this respect! It did my head in when I first got it but perfectly fine now.
> 
> -pw



Thanks for the info!!

Just curious, within that setup...is there also a way to set up and use canon 600RT speedlights? I was just thinking of getting into some studio strobes, but cannot afford to buy more than one at a time, over time...and would need to integrate them at first shooting with my two 600 RTs....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## arcanej (Nov 27, 2013)

You can mix-and-match Einsteins and 600-RTs. Mount your ST-E3-RT on your camera and connect your Cyber Commander to your camera with a PC sync cable.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 29, 2013)

Any news on this?

Now that I know the transmitter is coming, I'm really keen on it because I cannot use the 600rt's af assist if it's on a flash bracket, a 2nd 600rt just for af assist is overkill and the -3LV af capability of the 6d is worth little if it's slow as hell (at least on my 100L).


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 29, 2013)

All the photogs I know who have the 600EX-RTs have been waiting for f***king ages for Canon to release a 430ex-RT. I would much rather have a Canon Speedlight than a 3rd-party option, but since they seem not to have any interest in releasing a mid-range RT-flash they left the door wide open for 3rd-parties...

The flashes are a blatant copy but at least the YN-E3-RT will have a built in AF-assist beam, which is a big plus for dark environments.

I already have three 600's and I'm not willing to fork out another $1,300 for two more, that don't need to be that powerful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2013)

StudentOfLight said:


> All the photogs I know who have the 600EX-RTs have been waiting for f***king ages for Canon to release a 430ex-RT. I would much rather have a Canon Speedlight than a 3rd-party option, but since they seem not to have any interest in releasing a mid-range RT-flash they left the door wide open for 3rd-parties...
> 
> I already have three 600's and I'm not willing to fork out another $1,300 for two more, that don't need to be that powerful.



I have three 600s as well (and an ST-E3-RT), and I find the extra power over the 430s I previously had useful with modifiers. It's also nice to have the same power level on all the slave units.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 29, 2013)

StudentOfLight said:


> All the photogs I know who have the 600EX-RTs have been waiting for f***king ages for Canon to release a 430ex-RT. I would much rather have a Canon Speedlight than a 3rd-party option, but since they seem not to have any interest in releasing a mid-range RT-flash they left the door wide open for 3rd-parties...
> 
> The flashes are a blatant copy but at least the YN-E3-RT will have a built in AF-assist beam, which is a big plus for dark environments.
> 
> I already have three 600's and I'm not willing to fork out another $1,300 for two more, that don't need to be that powerful.



I got 5 of them at the 373$ refurbished pricing and it's still cheaper than previous gen 580exII + TTL Pocket wizards.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > All the photogs I know who have the 600EX-RTs have been waiting for f***king ages for Canon to release a 430ex-RT. I would much rather have a Canon Speedlight than a 3rd-party option, but since they seem not to have any interest in releasing a mid-range RT-flash they left the door wide open for 3rd-parties...
> ...



How often do you use all your speedlights at max power at the same time? I can see the need to do that sometimes but for me not that often. I can't speak to others needs but I can get by with having 3x 600s and two less powerful flashes. I can always use an assistant with a reflector to bounce light back into the scene, but that's just me. I'd rather see my money go towrads getting a couple of monolights instead of two more 600s.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > All the photogs I know who have the 600EX-RTs have been waiting for f***king ages for Canon to release a 430ex-RT. I would much rather have a Canon Speedlight than a 3rd-party option, but since they seem not to have any interest in releasing a mid-range RT-flash they left the door wide open for 3rd-parties...
> ...



I agree the 600ex flash is a better value proposition than 580 with pocket wizards. But pocket wizards can be used in conjuction with other flashes as well. That said, the 600ex flash radio system is incredibly reliable. The only time it didn't fire was when I was over-zealous and didn't wait for the flash to recycle. 

Also the build quality is great. An assistant dropped one of mine into water a couple of weeks ago (fully submerged for a few seconds before we could fish it out) and it's still working fine, no issues.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2013)

StudentOfLight said:


> How often do you use all your speedlights at max power at the same time? I can see the need to do that sometimes but for me not that often. I can't speak to others needs but I can get by with having 3x 600s and two less powerful flashes. I can always use an assistant with a reflector to bounce light back into the scene, but that's just me. I'd rather see my money go towrads getting a couple of monolights instead of two more 600s.



Pretty often. I use decently-sized modifiers (24" softboxes, 12x48" stripbox), and with a backdrop I'm often using f/9-10, ISO 200. In a smaller space, 2-3 can go behind a white backdrop to blow it out. 

I do have an Einstein for larger modifiers, sort of debating whether to get another Einstein or 600. I just picked up a set of Honl modifiers for the Speedlites to play with.


----------



## BoneDoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got myself a cheetah 360.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 2, 2013)

StudentOfLight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



Some of us can't afford assistants!!!



Those tend to run more than flashes (purchase vs salary).

C


----------



## dexstrose (Dec 5, 2013)

For those interested, I saw this in another forum saying that the Yongnuo transmitter will be out in a couple of days.

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-available-this-week/


----------



## cayenne (Dec 6, 2013)

dexstrose said:


> For those interested, I saw this in another forum saying that the Yongnuo transmitter will be out in a couple of days.
> 
> http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-available-this-week/



Interesting.

I'm wondering if this unit, will be fully compatible with making changes from the back of the camera, rather than having to make changes on the unit itself?? That's the big one for me....if that all works, I'm in this game!!

C


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 6, 2013)

cayenne said:


> I'm wondering if this unit, will be fully compatible with making changes from the back of the camera, rather than having to make changes on the unit itself??



I very much suppose so, the older triggers simulate a 580ex flash, the new one will simply simulate a 600rt flash to the camera. The 2nd curtain sync has to have a dedicated setting on the trigger though.

What I'm interested in: What does the trigger look like at all? All the images on the site linked are make ups with the label exchanged from the st-e3... and I'm really keen to know the price of course.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 7, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> What I'm interested in: What does the trigger look like at all? All the images on the site linked are make ups with the label exchanged from the st-e3... and I'm really keen to know the price of course.



These are the images Yongnuo themselves put out months ago, your guess is as good as anybodies as to whether they are genuine, a mockup, vapourware etc.


----------



## digital paradise (Dec 11, 2013)

It's out

http://hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=337


----------



## WPJ (Dec 11, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> It's out
> 
> http://hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=337



cost?, when is there flash coming out?


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Dec 11, 2013)

Fake ????


----------



## FEBS (Dec 11, 2013)

No no Fake. It's out. And price is very good. Just a pitty that I ordered there a few days ago some more flashes. Will be on my whish list, right now.

Price is 145,99$. Shipment free, and I ordered over there allready several times my Yongnuo stuff.

http://yn.eachshot.com/product/yongnuo-speedlite-wireless-transmitter-yn-e3-rt-for-canon-cameras-as-st-e3-rt/

And look at this: "The transmitter also has dust and water resistance equivalent to EOS-1D series cameras"

Great stuff that Yongnuo.


François


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2013)

FEBS said:


> Price is 145,99$. Shipment free, and I ordered over there allready several times my Yongnuo stuff.



Wow, that's really great - I could still stay I'd like it to be in camera and for $150 they still make a very nice profit if you just consider the bare parts (but of course they have to develop the thing) - but I'm so spoiled by Canon prices I'm sure to order it, never to look at an ettl cable again 

I'll wait for the first (user) reviews just to make sure there are no strings attached, even though it has an usb update feature to fix software problems - but it's the first hardware revisions after all.

My guess is that they won't be able to deliver enough right now as it beats the Canon part in specs and has the af assist which I find to be important to speed up af, even though the 6d focuses in near darkness ... sooner or later.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 11, 2013)

FANTASTIC news! 
Group mode with pre-2012 Canon cameras ... YES Sir! Thanks to Yongnuo from all those 7D and 5D II owners! 8)

NExt up is the Yongnuo 600EX-RT speedlite and after that they hopefully go and make a dirt-cheap, 50 bucks a piece RT-trigger/receiver to integrate my existing and paid-for Canon 580EX/II and 430 EX/II speedlites [plus compatible speedlites] into a radio-wireless-controllled multi-flash ETTL setup.

This will really kick Canon in the butt and in the head. So well deserved! 8)

Also nice is the USB port on these Yongnuo devices (as opposed to the "original" products) so Canon cannot easily put Yongnuo gear out of business via secret changes in their secret proprietary communication protocol/firmware. At least not for very long. Brilliant! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2013)

Personally, I have not missed an AF assist lamp on my ST-E3-RT. It does come in handy occasionally on my 600EX-RT. But if I'm using the remote transmitter, it's either because I've gone through the effort of setting up off-camera lighting (portraits, etc.), in which case I'm in a reasonably well lit space, or it's a situation where the AF assist would be useless anyway (e.g., shooting birds with a Better Beamer and a 600mm lens). I have found that the unassisted AF performance of the 1D X is sufficient in any situation where I would not absolutely require flash, and even many situations where I did need flash, but chose not to use it, e.g. shooting at -2 to -3 EV (which I did this past Halloween – shots at 1/15 s, f/2.8, ISO 51200 or 102400 were barely usable from an IQ standpoint, but the autofocus worked, even a little beyond spec).

Aside from that, mainly this is trading a cheaper cost for potential issues with reliability and compatibility (at least, temporarily) down the line. While that is certainly a worthwhile tradeoff for some, it's not for everyone.

OTOH, if Yongnuo comes out with a remote receiver that's compatible with Canon's -RT system and allows one to connect non-RT flash via hotshoe and/or a monolight via PC connection, _that_ would be awesome! I would definitely order one (unless Canon brings theirs out first). As I've said before, I suspect Canon has such a product already developed and ready to go (although perhaps without a PC port), they are just holding release to avoid clobbering sales of the 600EX-RT and the likely-soon-to-be-released 4x0EX-RT. 



AvTvM said:


> This will really kick Canon in the butt and in the head. So well deserved!



So first, you say that Canon sucks because they don't innovate. Now, you're praising a third party company for *copying* Canon's innovation. Do you wonder why people think you're a troll?


----------



## WPJ (Dec 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> OTOH, if Yongnuo comes out with a remote receiver that's compatible with Canon's -RT system and allows one to connect non-RT flash via hotshoe and/or a monolight via PC connection, _that_ would be awesome! I would definitely order one (unless Canon brings theirs out first). As I've said before, I suspect Canon has such a product already developed and ready to go (although perhaps without a PC port), they are just holding release to avoid clobbering sales of the 600EX-RT and the likely-soon-to-be-released 4x0EX-RT.



This is what's missing, additionally is someone would add a interval timer to the system with remote camera shutter release that would be a kick ass system.

Also add in to each flash a repeater and you could flash stuff miles way...hahhha


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 11, 2013)

I have an ST-E3-RT, but I have ordered a YN-E3-RT because, for me, Gr Mode in pre 2012 cameras is huge. Absolutely HUGE. This takes upgrading the 1Ds MkIII's even further into the future. 

If ML wrote firmware for the 1Ds MkIII to give it dual sensitivity for better iso performance I might never upgrade 

Interesting that the micro USB in the Youngnuo replaces the stereo socket in the Canon, that means the Canon SR-N3 will not work in the YN, but it looks like the Yongnuo comes with two trigger cables, a Canon $50 option!


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Interesting that the micro USB in the Youngnuo replaces the stereo socket in the Canon



This is my one worry: I hope it's sealed, a bit, somehow, at least for light rain & snow because the transmitter on top of the camera is very exposed. If not, I'll have to design a home-made plastic cover for it, fortunately this shouldn't be a problem with the radio signals.



privatebydesign said:


> Interesting that the micro USB in the Youngnuo replaces the stereo socket in the Canon





WPJ said:


> This is what's missing, additionally is someone would add a interval timer to the system with remote camera shutter release that would be a kick ass system.



But you can trigger the camera with the rt flashes (though I didn't try it yet)? For invervalometer use Magic Lantern, yes, I know it's currently in alpha/beta for newer cameras.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> So first, you say that Canon sucks because they don't innovate. Now, you're praising a third party company for *copying* Canon's innovation. Do you wonder why people think you're a troll?



Canon sucks ... both, lack of innovation and even when they eventually innovate.. they're not making it available to their customer base quickly and in one go. But rather over a long period in ever so small incremental steps. Even when it is something as simple as e.g. Auto-ISO functionality. Or a radio-wireless flash trigger. 

So, some Chinese company has to step in, reverse-engineer the Canon innovation (presumably no "rocket science" involved) and bring a product with improved and additional features over the original Canon product. At a significantly lower price. 

If Canon would be "innovative" ... it would not take a Yongnuo to bring Canon customers

Group mode on pre 2012 Canon cameras
no (possible) hit to X-Sync for pre-2012 Canon cameras
2nd curtain sync over radio (though only in manual mode)
AF assist light
USB-port for easy firmware updates

Only feature missing in my book of desired flash functionality is direct control over zoom-reflector on radio-remote-controlled speedlites. 

If Canon was innovative, they would already long ago have re-done their pre-historic and limiting wireless ETTL-protocol which inhibits 2nd curtain sync (and probably also contributes to HSS limitations). And they would be making and selling 430EX-RTs and EX-RT-receivers like hotcakes, even at inflated prices. 

But they have again fallen asleep on the wheel and are being passed left and right by Chinese copycat companies like Yongnuo, Phottix, Pixel King ... 

It is obvious, that Canon has become rather un-innovative, unwilling and unable to bring (even mildly) innovative products to market quickly. Not even when it would give them a strong USP, make their entire eco-system more attractive and deliver a lot of value to millions of (dearly) paying clients.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 11, 2013)

FEBS said:


> No no Fake. It's out. And price is very good. Just a pitty that I ordered there a few days ago some more flashes. Will be on my whish list, right now.
> 
> Price is 145,99$. Shipment free, and I ordered over there allready several times my Yongnuo stuff.
> 
> ...



Please, report back with a review as soon as you get this in and have a chance to run it through its paces!!!



Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> with improved and additional features over the Canon original.



Admittedly, Canon missed the af assist on the st-e3, I remember even hardcore Canon enthusiasts wondering about it - maybe Canon wanted people to buy a full 600rt if they require it.



AvTvM said:


> And manage to sell it at significantly lower prices.



... because they didn't have to develop, but just copy it and can just take the cream off the cake.



AvTvM said:


> Group mode on pre 2012 Canon cameras



Let's wait and see if there is a catch because the guess about the problem with pre-2012 cameras is that they cannot compute 5x ettl pre-flashes in quick succession, so the Yn trigger might only work in flash M mode for some.



AvTvM said:


> no (possible) hit to X-Sync for pre-2012 Canon cameras



Did they really write that - meaning you can return your Yn trigger if you see a flash bar on some pictures on older models like the 1d3? 

My guess is that the probability of Yn failing with max. x-sync is about the same as Canon on older cameras, but Canon is professional enough to be on the safe side and tell people - and of course they want to sell their 2012 camera models. On newer cameras (60d, 5d2) rt seems to work @ max. x-sync just fine even with Canon.



AvTvM said:


> USB-port for easy firmware updates



Well, now, Canon doesn't need that, do they  ? ... it's just to prevent Yn being screwed with the next Canon camera fw update.



AvTvM said:


> 2nd curtain sync over radio
> Only feature thing missing is direct control over zoom-reflector on radio-remote-controlled speedlites.



I second that they missed these, I wished they'd added a ettl-3 including this feature on the 600rt. Obviously Canon didn't think there is a wider need for it, or they simple wanted to save r&d money.



AvTvM said:


> If Canon was innovative [...] And they would be selling 430EX-RTs and EX-RT-receivers like hotcakes - even at at inflated prices.



That wouldn't be innovative because there is no innovation about a 440ex-rt or a trigger, it's just bad business to do it needlessly if people currently buy 600rt flashes instead.



AvTvM said:


> Rather than fall asleep on the wheel and be overtaken by any Chinese copycat comapny (Yongnuo, Phottix, Pixel King ... ).



But they aren't overtaken, the Yn triggers is just released, and their 600rt clone isn't. Canon has ample time to do something about it: st-e4, 440ex-rt, 610ex-rt, who knows. They might be conservative, but they aren't dumb and know the market.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 11, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that the micro USB in the Youngnuo replaces the stereo socket in the Canon
> ...


But I don't need a 500$ remote . trigger, give me that for 50/100$


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2013)

WPJ said:


> But I don't need a 500$ remote.



Are you sure Canon is the best brand for you  ?

I assumed you already have a rt system, thus the trigger cost actually is zero because it's built-in.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 11, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > But I don't need a 500$ remote.
> ...



But you waste a flash to be a trigger, so you need another flash still so its not a free trigger...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 11, 2013)

WPJ said:


> But you waste a flash to be a trigger, so you need another flash still so its not a free trigger...



Hmmyes, the occasions when I could think of using this feature would include me hand-holding the flash, but you're correct, it's not the most flexible solution.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 11, 2013)

I am sure the USB port is as weatherproof as the stereo socket on the Canon one, ie it has a rubber plug.

When I get mine I will test it for several things, 
[list type=decimal]
[*]That Gr Mode works in all five groups with five different flashes.
[*]What shutter speed and aperture I get shutter shadows.
[*]Second curtain sync capabilities, stated as M mode only but with how many groups etc.
[*]Remote sync works, I use this feature a fair bit and want it to continue as I am used to.
[*]Compatibility with two cameras (one with YN and one with ST or 600) and shared remote flashes 
[/list]

I am never an early adopter, but I have been looking forwards to this prematurely announced product for some time, if it lives up to the pre-press I will be very happy, I might even sell my ST-E3-RT and SR-N3, though I doubt it.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 11, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > But I don't need a 500$ remote.
> ...



Yep, that's just another blatant example of marketing crippling by canon. 600ex-rt can remote trigger cameras, ST-E3-RT cannot. 

Proof? The yongnuo ST-E3 apparently works as remote trigger.



> Remote shutter release, Linked Shot (Need extra shutter cable for cameras released before 2012)


http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-features/


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > WPJ said:
> ...



No I think you have it wrong, the YN-E3-RT and ST-E3-RT can both be used as a receiver for remote shooting, but you can't use either as a trigger, that is certainly how the ST-E3-RT works, you need to use a 600 as the trigger, though another 600 can also be a receiver. The ST-E3-RT does not have the REL (release) option on the menu 2 scrolled interface, I expect the YN to be the same.

You need the cable to trigger pre 2012 cameras as they can't be triggered via the hotshoe,, just like the ST, ergo it seems the YN is the same as the ST.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > So first, you say that Canon sucks because they don't innovate. Now, you're praising a third party company for *copying* Canon's innovation. Do you wonder why people think you're a troll?
> ...



Haha. That's funny. Canon 600rts are one of the main reasons I didn't jump to Nikon. It seems canon knows what will sell to practical users. :


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> No I think you have it wrong, the YN-E3-RT and ST-E3-RT can both be used as a receiver for remote shooting, but you can't use either as a trigger, that is certainly how the ST-E3-RT works, you need to use a 600 as the trigger, though another 600 can also be a receiver. The ST-E3-RT does not have the REL (release) option on the menu 2 scrolled interface, I expect the YN to be the same.
> 
> You need the cable to trigger pre 2012 cameras as they can't be triggered via the hotshoe,, just like the ST, ergo it seems the YN is the same as the ST.


ok - you're probably right, thanks.

Still a rather strange limitation if only the speedlite can be used as active remote trigger, but not the smaller, cheaper controller unit.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree it is a strange limitation, and one I was surprised to learn after buying an ST-E3-RT. Although it doesn't impact the way I use it I can imagine scenarios where I'd rather have the ST-E3-RT as the hand held trigger.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



If you want a remote release (that's also a very nice intervalometer) just spend $80 and get one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GMVGGE/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Why in the world someone would bother 'burning' the use of a 600RT that is $$$ for a simple remote shutter release, etc is beyond me.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2013)

cayenne said:


> If you want a remote release (that's also a very nice intervalometer) just spend $80 and get one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GMVGGE/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Why in the world someone would bother 'burning' the use of a 600RT that is $$$ for a simple remote shutter release, etc is beyond me.



Personally, I went with the hähnel Giga T Pro II over the Vello. Similar functionality, but the hähnel transmitter is a little smaller, and thus easier to conceal in my hand if I'm in the shot (the RC-1 was great for that, but it doesn't work with the 1D X).


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 12, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Why in the world someone would bother 'burning' the use of a 600RT that is $$$ for a simple remote shutter release, etc is beyond me.



I use the feature a fair bit, and it was one of the reasons I chose the Canon RT system over the Phottix Odin's. I use it for real estate and architecture, camera is set up on tripod with the ST-E3-RT, I can then walk around (normally at dusk) and fire bursts of accent light onto the building from the hand held 600, I then blend in the highlights/accents in layers in PS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world someone would bother 'burning' the use of a 600RT that is $$$ for a simple remote shutter release, etc is beyond me.
> ...



Good point, I was mostly thinking as a trigger only. Question (I could look it up, but I'm sure you know  ) - if using a 600 as a trigger for the camera via the ST-E3-RT, if there are other 600 flash units being controlled by the transmitter, do they all fire?

Thinking of a portrait application - couple of lights on the background, with a handheld key light (in a softbox). Could come in handy with babies and young kids who turn/move frequently.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes they do. Once you come up with some ideas for its use it really does work well. I have had other remotes inside buildings and fired them from outside with a hand aimed 600 and the tripod mounted camera in the street. The RT system really is a great system.

P.S. There is a caveat, if you have AF on and the camera can't aquire focus it won't take an image, but that is consistent with other remotes too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes they do. Once you come up with some ideas for its use it really does work well. I have had other remotes inside buildings and fired them from outside with a hand aimed 600 and the tripod mounted camera in the street. The RT system really is a great system.
> 
> P.S. There is a caveat, if you have AF on and the camera can't aquire focus it won't take an image, but that is consistent with other remotes too.



Thanks!!


----------



## pedant (Dec 13, 2013)

It's finally out (!!!)

One seller has it on amazon for 156usd, free shipping.
Various sellers on ebay also have it for as little as 139, free shipping.
Curiously, YongNuo's official ebay store (stores.ebay.com/hkyongnuophotoequipment) does not sell it yet.
Unfortunately, all of them have ass-slow shipping from China. Delivery estimates to USA I'm seeing are consistently ~2-4 weeks (late Dec - Early Jan ETA).

buying now..


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2013)

pedant said:


> It's finally out (!!!)
> 
> One seller has it on amazon for 156usd, free shipping.
> Various sellers on ebay also have it for as little as 139, free shipping.
> ...



I already ordered mine, $137.23 with free delivery from here http://yn.eachshot.com/product/yongnuo-speedlite-wireless-transmitter-yn-e3-rt-for-canon-cameras-as-st-e3-rt/ using this discount code "YNE3RT" taken from Yongnuo's Facebook page, here https://www.facebook.com/YongnuoStore

I am interested in the pre 2012 body Gr mode, if it works, and Yongnuo told me it did, I will be very happy.


----------



## pedant (Dec 13, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> pedant said:
> 
> 
> > It's finally out (!!!)
> ...



nice, man.
they offer express shipping, too.
comes to about $160 for supposedly 3-5day shipping to USA.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 13, 2013)

Any estimate on the flash cost?


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 13, 2013)

pedant said:


> comes to about $160 for supposedly 3-5day shipping to USA.



Excellent you chose the fast shipping method, in this case please give up a quick review as soon as it's there and we "free shipping" types can still hope to use the coupon code


----------



## pedant (Dec 13, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> pedant said:
> 
> 
> > comes to about $160 for supposedly 3-5day shipping to USA.
> ...



Will do.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 13, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes they do. Once you come up with some ideas for its use it really does work well. I have had other remotes inside buildings and fired them from outside with a hand aimed 600 and the tripod mounted camera in the street. The RT system really is a great system.
> 
> P.S. There is a caveat, if you have AF on and the camera can't aquire focus it won't take an image, but that is consistent with other remotes too.



Hmm...Like Neuro, I was thinking "trigger only" too...

Can you give more details on what you're doing? That sounds interesting!!!


C


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 13, 2013)

Not that interesting really, just real estate. But like many of these features that don't initially seem much practical use, when you start thinking, or seeing what others are doing with them, some can really make nice differences. I recently got a WFT to take over from the EyeFi card I got so frustrated with, boy what a difference, never saw the value of a $500 option like that before but I wouldn't be without one now, though I was lucky and got a secondhand one for $160.

Anyway, nothing I do with the REL button on a 600EX couldn't be done with a $25 Yongnuo RF-602 (which is what I used to use) in addition to any remote flash setup, but the point of the RT system is that it is built in and just works. Cuts down on lots of remotes and batteries too!

My normal setup is this, it is next to impossible to light an entire above average sized property really well with less than fifteen or so small lights. So what I do is take fifteen or so shots and move one light and then blend the results. I have my camera set up on a tripod with the ST-E3-RT and SR-N3 connected, I then walk around with a 600 and point it at the building. When I want more lights than are available inside to shine through windows etc I will set up another 600 or two to do that at the same time, it just saves some time.

Neuro's idea of using it with a key light during portraits is also very good, and I will do that, if you frame loose and can activate the camera from a distance talking to or interacting with the subject I'd expect some interesting results, people are certainly much less stuff when you are not looking through the camera.


----------



## Jim O (Dec 14, 2013)

pedant said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > pedant said:
> ...



Cool. Express Mail International is that fast. I have received items from China in three days via that method.

I ordered mine from an eBay seller for $145.99. It's already en route but coming by slow boat.

The $145.99 price was offset by "triple eBay bucks" that day amounting to $8.76 so a net cost of $137.23 shipped, assuming I use my eBay bucks.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 17, 2013)

Any reviews out yet?

Would be nice to know how well the focus assist lamp does/doesn't work.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Any reviews out yet?
> 
> Would be nice to know how well the focus assist lamp does/doesn't work.



Haven't seen a review yet just a comment, I forget where now, the poster was not impressed by the AF assist lamp.

Here it is http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-available-this-week/ Rod down near the bottom says _"Pretty happy with the unit now, though focus assist beam seems only okay, not great."_


----------



## pedant (Dec 17, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > Any reviews out yet?
> ...



Yeah, if you look at the images even, e.g. 





http://flashhavoc.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/YN_E3_RT_j360.jpg
it LOOKS pretty primitive -- most likely just a simple, single LED. A far cry from the AF grid that the 600EX-RT skeets out.

If you guys are interested, maybe I'll do a teardown of the unit when it arrives.
I got the fanciest shipping they offered (DHL supposedly 3-5 days) because I'm about to go on a trip, and I'm not really impressed with DHL's tracking updates. It's still stuck on "Saturday, December 14, 2013 Shipment information received -- SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC". I barely ever have stuff shipped DHL though, so I don't know if their tracking always sucks or if that is indicative of a shipping problem.

I'm curious to see which RF transceiver chip they selected. I also wish i had access to a real ST-E3-RT available to compare the PCB with. I bet they almost completely ripped it off, lol.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 17, 2013)

pedant said:


> it LOOKS pretty primitive -- most likely just a simple, single LED. A far cry from the AF grid that the 600EX-RT skeets out.



This probable is bad news for 5d3 users as that's what the 600rt's af assist beam is designed for - for the rest of us budget shooters like with "center point only" 6d I hope the simple design is good enough and certainly better than Canon's nil solution.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 18, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> pedant said:
> 
> 
> > it LOOKS pretty primitive -- most likely just a simple, single LED. A far cry from the AF grid that the 600EX-RT skeets out.
> ...



My finger is twitching on the click button for this. I don't get a grid pattern on my 600, I get four fat vertical lines. My YN622s project a neat little grid and work fine for how I use them, so I would imagine the new transmitter would be at least as good. I'm not usually an early adopter, but this one is getting to me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 18, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > pedant said:
> ...



The 600's beam patter changes depending on which AF point you have selected. Center point small pattern, auto goes to widest pattern and at least one more in between.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 18, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...




How about that, so it does. I use it on a 6D so of course I'm always using the center point


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 19, 2013)

First feedback seems good.

http://digifotografi.com/archives/397


----------



## pedant (Dec 19, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> First feedback seems good.
> 
> http://digifotografi.com/archives/397



yeah, check out the AF assist pattern





i guess it is not just a simple LED


----------



## pwp (Dec 19, 2013)

pedant said:


> yeah, check out the AF assist pattern


Unsurprisingly the AF Assist pattern looks just like the one from the Yongnuo YN-622C. 

-pw


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2013)

So..what's the word?

This works well with the 600RT's as advertised?

Inquiring minds want to know!!

K


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 19, 2013)

cayenne said:


> So..what's the word?
> This works well with the 600RT's as advertised?
> Inquiring minds want to know!!



Inquiring minds may follow the link kindly provided in post #102 just 1 page back ... 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17652.msg348847#msg348847


----------



## WPJ (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see what tue flash costs, if reasonable, I'm dumping ky 430 exii and my 580exii and my pocket wizards for these ban boys


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > So..what's the word?
> ...



I meant by one of the posters here on Canon Rumors who had bought these units.


----------



## pedant (Dec 19, 2013)

Got mine in the mail today. I played with it for a few minutes. Successfully linked to my 600EX-RT and fired the flash. The device seems well made.

I didn't want to do any serious testing with it before upgrading the firmware since the initial release is supposed to have a couple of issues.

Grabbed the firmware update from http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=337
http://yongnuo.com.cn/usermanual/pdf/YN_Trigger_Updater.zip

Note that while the product does include some cables, it does NOT include a mini usb cable needed to connect it to your PC for firmware update.

Tried to update the firmware to v1.05, but the updater program (which is for Windows only) gave me *error code 130*. It detected the device, but when I hit "Update", it threw that error code. It didn't mess up the device or anything, it just refused to update. Used Win7 x64 running in VirtualBox on OS X. Emailed yongnuo tech support, waiting to see what they say.

I was running windows in a virtual machine though, so maybe that is the issue. I'll go to a friend's house tonight and try it on a real windows box.

-----

Despite this, I say go buy one. I have confidence that I'll figure out the firmware update soon, and it seems very well made. One of the best knock-off products I've ever had the pleasure of using. I almost feel guilty using it. Sorry, Canon ;p


----------



## WPJ (Dec 19, 2013)

pedant said:


> Got mine in the mail today. I played with it for a few minutes. Successfully linked to my 600EX-RT and fired the flash. The device seems well made.
> 
> I didn't want to do any serious testing with it before upgrading the firmware since the initial release is supposed to have lots of issues.
> 
> ...



probably the issue


----------



## pedant (Dec 19, 2013)

OK, I managed to mug a homeless man sleeping in a dumpster and removed from his person a scratched up Windows XP installation disk. Knowing that I must have been close, I searched his adjacent shopping cart and found an ancient piece of crap Windows XP thinkpad hidden under some flea-infested blankets and a tattered copy of Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand that he seems to have used as toilet paper. I then tried to leave him a license for six months of Adobe Creative Cloud in recompense, but he looked more insulted than he did after I mugged him.

Updater ran just fine on it.

Is there anything in particular that anyone would like me to try out with it? I have a 5D3 and a 600EX-RT.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 19, 2013)

What was all included cable wise, another accessories?


----------



## pedant (Dec 19, 2013)

WPJ said:


> What was all included cable wise, another accessories?



Included:
--Box (torn up courtesy of US Customs)
--YN-E3-RT
--User Manual (English / Chinese)
--A pouch of reasonable quality -- Seems to be woven nylon, neoprene lining, a touch of pleather trim, velcro
--C1 shutter release cable
--C3 shutter release cable

The shutter release cables connect to the device's multiplexed miniusb port.
The hotshoe adapter is made of mostly metal, and it has a rubber weatherproofing gasket around it. It looks pretty similar to the 600EX-RT, although there is a bit more play overall in the mechanism.

NOT included:
--MiniUSB cable needed to upgrade firmware
--A stand (pictured in many of the product images released by yongnuo)

Also, I realize this is a photo forum, but excuse the crap webcam photos.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 20, 2013)

pedant said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > What was all included cable wise, another accessories?
> ...



thanks mate.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

Why would you need, want, or miss not having a stand? It is a device that has zero functionality if not mounted on a hot shoe. The ST-E3-RT doesn't come with a stand either. Great news on the cables though, as they are listed as available separately on many listings and the $50 Canon SR-N3 is not compatible.


----------



## pedant (Dec 20, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Why would you need, want, or miss not having a stand? It is a device that has zero functionality if not mounted on a hot shoe. The ST-E3-RT doesn't come with a stand either. Great news on the cables though, as they are listed as available separately on many listings and the $50 Canon SR-N3 is not compatible.



Not sure. Why would you not want a stand? Couldn't hurt to have an extra for one of your speedlites.
Also, it can control speedlites just fine without a camera, so I wouldn't say it has zero functionality if not mounted on a hot shoe.

I mentioned it because, as I said, the device is shown with a stand in like all of YongNuo's product shots.




Stands to reason that some folks might expect a stand to come with it. Idk.


----------



## PhotoCat (Dec 20, 2013)

pedant said:


> OK, I managed to mug a homeless man sleeping in a dumpster and removed from his person a scratched up Windows XP installation disk. Knowing that I must have been close, I searched his adjacent shopping cart and found an ancient piece of crap Windows XP thinkpad hidden under some flea-infested blankets and a tattered copy of Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand that he seems to have used as toilet paper. I then tried to leave him a license for six months of Adobe Creative Cloud in recompense, but he looked more insulted than he did after I mugged him.
> 
> Updater ran just fine on it.
> 
> Is there anything in particular that anyone would like me to try out with it? I have a 5D3 and a 600EX-RT.



Well done pedant!

Please try Radio High Speed Syn at 1/8000S and see if this combo can overpower the sun LOL! Pls try it at full power and also in eTTL. Thanks!


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 20, 2013)

Just ordered one from eBay...I got two 600ex-rts waiting for it


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Dec 20, 2013)

Pretty sure it will but want to make sure, will this enable my 7D to use HSS through the RT system with my 600's? Thanks.


----------



## Jamesy (Dec 20, 2013)

cap7ainclu7ch said:


> Pretty sure it will but want to make sure, will this enable my 7D to use HSS through the RT system with my 600's? Thanks.


Yes


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

Jamesy said:


> cap7ainclu7ch said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure it will but want to make sure, will this enable my 7D to use HSS through the RT system with my 600's? Thanks.
> ...



The ST-E3-RT will enable that too, the real question, and one that can only be answered by comparative testing, is how well it works in HSS and ETTL concurrently. The ST-E3-RT will run both at the same time, but my experience with other pre 2012 cameras has been that the output is slightly inconsistent.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 20, 2013)

pedant said:


> Included:
> --A pouch of reasonable quality -- Seems to be woven nylon, neoprene lining, a touch of pleather trim, velcro



By the picture, the pouch looks much like my genuine Canon ST-E3-RT pouch. I will probably buy the YN-E3-RT when I'm back in China and do some back-to-back comparison. I am not, however, going to do a teardown of the ST.


----------



## Jamesy (Dec 20, 2013)

The YN version has a focus assist light whereas the Canon does not. Nice touch...


----------



## PhotoCat (Dec 20, 2013)

Testing if YN 600EX-RT Transmitter would work with a 5DMKII on HSS at 1/8000S is a bonus too. Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

PhotoCat said:


> Testing if YN 600EX-RT Transmitter would work with a 5DMKII on HSS at 1/8000S is a bonus too. Thanks!



There is no question of that functionality. HSS is fully supported for every EOS camera ever made. Though a question mark will hang over new cameras and the YN-E3-RT will almost certainly need firmware updates, just like it did to work well with the 6D and 5D MkIII.


----------



## Meh (Dec 20, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes they do. Once you come up with some ideas for its use it really does work well. I have had other remotes inside buildings and fired them from outside with a hand aimed 600 and the tripod mounted camera in the street. The RT system really is a great system.
> 
> P.S. There is a caveat, if you have AF on and the camera can't aquire focus it won't take an image, but that is consistent with other remotes too.



Cool


----------



## kobeson (Dec 21, 2013)

pedant said:


> Is there anything in particular that anyone would like me to try out with it? I have a 5D3 and a 600EX-RT.



Awesome! Can u plz do some repeat tests of 2nd curtain sync?


----------



## Sam18 (Dec 25, 2013)

I was able to link the YongNuo transmitter to my Canon 600 EX RT mounted on my 6D. But, when pressing the shutter, it would fire twice: once seemingly just after the shutter release, and another time well after the exposure had been taken. Of course, the exposure was extremely underexposed.

I was trying to figure out what I might have done wrong when I figured I'd head over here to see if anyone had mentioned anything. I came across your note about firmware and updated the firmware to .06 and that did the trick, and the transmitter now works! Thanks.

In case this helps anyone: regarding updating the firmware, you have to install the included driver first, as the readme indicates. But the drivers wouldn't install for me before I plugged in the device and even once I did plug it in, I got an Access Denied error from the Windows driver installer. I noticed that the entire extracted archive from YongNuo was NTFS encrypted. Not sure why that would be...So I decrypted that folder (right-click the driver folder, then properties then advanced then uncheck Encrypt then ok a few times) and then the driver installed as expected and the update proceeded.

It is remarkable how similar this feels to the 600 EX RT, which was, I guess, their goal. It "feels" like a Canon, so far, other than two small points of seemingly no consequence. 1 - There is a little bit of "play", as in you can wiggle it even when locked on to the hotshoe. 2 - the power button on the 600 EX RT has more of a pronounced "click" when going from off to lock to on, etc.

Great job, Yongnuo, so far. Looking forward to their YN-600 EX RT.



WPJ said:


> pedant said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine in the mail today. I played with it for a few minutes. Successfully linked to my 600EX-RT and fired the flash. The device seems well made.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 26, 2013)

Got mine.

I haven't updated the firmware, everyone I know is Apple only, so that will take me a while.

First impressions:-
1: It is not a clone, it is slightly bigger than an ST-E3-RT.
2: The buttons are all easier/looser than the ST-E3-RT, I find the original ones too stiff but they never get rubbed or knocked to a different setting, I suspect the YN-E3-RT will be the other way around.
3: Group Mode on my 1Ds MkIII's works right out of the box.
4: Second curtain sync in M Mode only and with a maximum of three groups works straight out of the box.
5: The shutter release cable works badly, it triggers the camera but not the flashes! With the ST-E3-RT all flashes are triggered when the shutter is.
6: There are no Personal Functions as per the ST-E3-RT.
7: The AF assist beam works very well on my 1Ds MkIII's with my crappiest focusing lens, the 50 f1.4. The beam pattern is well lined up for subject around ten feet away, closer and the beam pattern gets progressively higher in the frame. The beam pattern is quite broad, certainly much more than a center AF point only deal.
8: Range, it is the same as the ST-E3-RT, effectively. In fact it can fire a 600EX-RT from slightly further away than an ST-E3-RT but it doesn't maintain radio contact anywhere nearly as reliably as the Canon version. Once they both lose contact the ST-E3-RT will reconnect from much further away. All in initial trials. Do not buy a YN-E3-RT based on longer range.
9: The pouch is much thinner material than the Canon one, not good or bad just different and obviously cheaper material.
10: I got the two trigger/remote cables with mine. A nice included extra that is a $50 option with Canon!
11: Mine came with batteries in it. That would have been nice but for the fact that even though it was an unopened box the On/Off switch (remember I mentioned that?) had been knocked to on, so the batteries were dead and my unit had been on the whole time.
12: It links into an established setup perfectly to work with multiple Masters. The YN-E3-RT works perfectly as either a Main-Master or a Sub-Master and Group Mode works even if the other Master is not a YN and isn't Group Mode compatible.
13: Sync at close to pre RT speeds (the infamous losing one stop of shutter speed) works exactly the same as the Canon system does, at closed down apertures there is a slight shutter shadow, at wide open apertures there is not.
14: HSS works perfectly in Group mode with full selection options.
15: There is some play in the hot shoe mounting when it is locked down, no biggie, just a small quality control oopsie that illustrates the cost advantage.

If you have a pre 2012 camera and 600EX-RT’s this thing is a NO BRAINER, get it, it is vastly better than the ST-E3-RT for you. If you have post 2012 cameras then it is a good cost saving and the AF assist light, if you need that functionality, is a good bonus that actually works, it isn’t a tick on a spec sheet useless addition.

I have the YN-E3-RT and the ST-E3-RT, I thought I’d sell the ST but at this point I won’t because I need the remote shooting function to fire the flashes too, maybe my unit is defective or maybe it is a firmware issue. The ST-E3-RT is much better made, it is more solid and robust feeling and the buttons and dial, though a little too stiff, are a better compromise than the looser YN-E3-RT ones.


----------



## pedant (Dec 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> ...
> 11: Mine came with batteries in it. That would have been nice but for the fact that even though it was an unopened box the On/Off switch (remember I mentioned that?) had been knocked to on, so the batteries were dead and my unit had been on the whole time.
> ...



Thanks for testing a bunch of the features out. I haven't played with mine as much.

Also, FYI, mine did not come with batteries installed.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the report! 8)


----------



## WPJ (Dec 27, 2013)

PbD

did you happen to do these tests with the updated firmware?

thanks

will


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 27, 2013)

WPJ said:


> PbD
> 
> did you happen to do these tests with the updated firmware?
> 
> ...



Hi there Will,

No, I don't know anybody with a PC that I can use at the moment. I am keen to upgrade the firmware to see what the deal is with the remote triggering. I assume my unit was in the first batch which puts it before 1.05, I certainly don't have 1.06 where you can check the FW version fitted, but will get it loaded ASAP.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 27, 2013)

Cool, I hope the remote triggering will be fixed with 1.06


----------



## WPJ (Dec 28, 2013)

Well it looks like I'm going to jump in and pick up 2 of these.

I had an accident with my 7d, flash and tripod falling over on boxing day and the flash split in three so the 600's were on sale for 445 so I ordered 3 of them...

sell my 430ex II and my 530ex II and ny picket wizards and cables to fund the additional flashes...

I figure two controllers one for each 7d and three flashes should do me good


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 29, 2013)

http://flashhavoc.com/yn-e3-rt-adds-remote-manual-for-non-canon-cameras/
apparently FW 1.0.7 adds remote manual power control + triggering in conjunction with non-Canon cameras. This starts to get interesting for people wanting to use 600EX-RTs with Canon DSLRs as well as with other manufacturers mirrorless cameras ... but I don't know, whether Sony A7/R have what is considered a "standard iso hot shoe" and whether the YN-E3-RT would work or not. 8)

Also quoted is change-log for Firmware 1.07


> Firmware Version 1.07:
> Fixed: When one of the group is set to ETTL mode, if one of the flash is not
> recycled, it may make a full output flash due to incorrect light metering. Now
> YN-E3-RT won’t trigger a flash in such a situation. Note: if the group is set
> ...



download at http://yongnuo.com.cn/usermanual/pdf/YN-E3-RT_FW_V1.07.zip
http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=337


----------



## cayenne (Dec 30, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > PbD
> ...



Hey, PBD.....I prefer "not to do windows" much either, unless I have to for work, etc.

I'm much more of a Linux guy, and even Macs (I can get to a unix command prompt on it when needed).

Anyway, for my occasional Windows needs, I run it in a VM (Virtual Machine) on my mac usually. You can buy either VMWare or Parallels, which work great....but if you want to do a free one, VirtualBox from Oracle works quite nicely too:

https://www.virtualbox.org/


Just install this...then, get a windows install CD from someone (I actually bought a Win 7 install CD from newegg that goes on sale periodically)...and install that on Virtualbox.

This way, you can fire up windows to run what you need, and have it running within your OSX session, no more dual booting, etc...

Anyway, you might give it a chance, it is a very convenient way to get Win stuff when you have to work in that environment from time to time.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks cayenne,

My days of running VM machines are long gone, I haven't mounted Windows since I gave up using my last scanner six or so years ago.

This is the only time I have needed Windows since then so it can wait. Besides, it looks like the firmwares updates are going to come quite regularly at the moment so I'd only be redoing it every other day. If I didn't have an ST-E3-RT too then I'd be keener to get it done, the early firmware on the YN-E3-RT doesn't play with the EOS-M at all, but there is nothing I need done yet.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Ordered the yn-e3-rt x2 today, and 3 godox pb960's. Just picked up my package at the post office 3x canon 600's I can't wait to play 

I'm going to do a pic a day in 2014, now I am thinking of doing it as a with flash but that be too muc to add the flash in there.


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 31, 2013)

I got mine 2 days ago, I updated the firmware as soon as I got it. I haven't done extensive testing but I've at least triggered my flash 300+ times and didn't experience a single misfire.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 31, 2013)

Where are ya'll buying these from online?

What's the best going price? Is there shipping or tax?


Thanx,

cayenne


----------



## brad-man (Dec 31, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Where are ya'll buying these from online?
> 
> What's the best going price? Is there shipping or tax?
> 
> ...



This is the official Yongnuo US sales site where I bought mine. They can be had elsewhere on ebay for slightly less (and more).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151187915840?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## WPJ (Dec 31, 2013)

I got mine from each shot, I'm trying to get a discount code now for others


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 31, 2013)

I got mine from eachshot too, they are here I used the discount code YNE3RT that I got off the Yongnuo official Facebook page here. It was free shipping and no tax and cost $137.


----------



## likwidplastik (Dec 31, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> http://flashhavoc.com/yn-e3-rt-adds-remote-manual-for-non-canon-cameras/
> apparently FW 1.0.7 adds remote manual power control + triggering in conjunction with non-Canon cameras. This starts to get interesting for people wanting to use 600EX-RTs with Canon DSLRs as well as with other manufacturers mirrorless cameras ... but I don't know, whether Sony A7/R have what is considered a "standard iso hot shoe" and whether the YN-E3-RT would work or not. 8)



FWIW, I just tried using it on my Fuji X100S. It will fire the flashes just fine, but the buttons/wheel are basically inoperable while in the hotshoe. I have to slide it out of the hotshoe, make whatever changes I want to make then slide it back in.Very strange to say the least.

That being said, everything still remains to work perfectly on my 5Dmkiii after the update.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 8, 2014)

My yongnuo's have arrived incanada, Vancouver I assume a few days and they will be here.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 9, 2014)

WPJ said:


> My yongnuo's have arrived incanada, Vancouver I assume a few days and they will be here.



Cool, please give a report when you get them in and shoot with them a bit...

C


----------



## WPJ (Jan 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> http://flashhavoc.com/yn-e3-rt-adds-remote-manual-for-non-canon-cameras/
> apparently FW 1.0.7 adds remote manual power control + triggering in conjunction with non-Canon cameras. This starts to get interesting for people wanting to use 600EX-RTs with Canon DSLRs as well as with other manufacturers mirrorless cameras ... but I don't know, whether Sony A7/R have what is considered a "standard iso hot shoe" and whether the YN-E3-RT would work or not. 8)
> 
> Also quoted is change-log for Firmware 1.07
> ...



mine showed up with 7 already loaded them.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 14, 2014)

YN-E3-RT firmware v1.08 is available now:

Version 1.08:
Fixed: correct ettl2/gr exposure for 1D-X.
Fixed: improved light metering for cameras after 2012.

Download links for Driver and Updater Software at the bottom of the page here -
http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=337

See more at: http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-available-this-week/#sthash.qkAxqYAi.dpuf


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 14, 2014)

Canon ST-E3 and Yongnuo side by side: http://www.svenbluege.de/blog/reviews/182-yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-vs-canon-st-e3-rt
not sure, whether I have already posted the link here - if so, sorry.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 14, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> YN-E3-RT firmware v1.08 is available now:
> 
> Version 1.08:
> Fixed: correct ettl2/gr exposure for 1D-X.
> ...



Cool, mine came with 1.07 loaded form the factory....
I wish there was better remote trigger / linked shooting.

I wish I would like to be able to have linked trigger/shooting and also Fiore the remote flashes at the same time.


Anyone have there support e-mail so I can send them a suggestion of that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Cool, mine came with 1.07 loaded form the factory....
> I wish there was better remote trigger / linked shooting.
> 
> I wish I would like to be able to have linked trigger/shooting and also Fiore the remote flashes at the same time.



It is interesting, my ST-E3-RT does fire the remote flashes when you use remote triggering. My YN-E3-RT does not.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, mine came with 1.07 loaded form the factory....
> ...



Doesn't the Canon version have to be fired from a 600 flash though and not the main camera?
Maybe I'm setting things up wrong.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Canon ST-E3 and Yongnuo side by side: http://www.svenbluege.de/blog/reviews/182-yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-vs-canon-st-e3-rt
> not sure, whether I have already posted the link here - if so, sorry.



There is a fundamental error in his write up, sync speed with both the ST-E3-RT and the YN-E3-RT is EXACTLY the same. You can use sync speeds above 1/125 with the ST-E3-RT, you just get a little warning symbol (though with the YN you don't get the warning signal). In my tests the shutter shadow is exactly the same for both triggers.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2014)

WPJ said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > WPJ said:
> ...



Ok there are two similar but different functions, one is Remote Shooting, the other Linked Shooting.

Remote Shooting is where you trigger the camera via a camera mounted ST, YN, or 600 from a remote 600, this works the same with both the ST and YN, APART from the YN will not fire any of the flashes, including the flash you trigger with. The Canon ST or 600 will fire all the flashes. Neither the ST nor the YN can be the handheld triggering device. With my firmware version.

Linked Shooting is where you have two, or more, cameras, each can have an ST, YN, or 600 mounted and when you press the shutter on one camera the other cameras will also fire. I haven't tested Linked Shooting with the YN.

Edit: I have now tested Linked shooting with the YN and it works exactly the same as the ST or a 600. I have not tested Linked Shooting with the flashes set to fire as the shutters are not perfectly syncronised so I see little point to the "feature".


----------



## WPJ (Jan 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...




aww ok, I'll have a second look at it, my idea was to have main camera with remote flash, tue secondary camera would fire to have other angle or to have that behind the scenes shot which would not have the correct lighting. I guess my other though then would be to fire everything from a third trigger.....hummm just thinking out loud.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2014)

WPJ said:


> aww ok, I'll have a second look at it, my idea was to have main camera with remote flash, tue secondary camera would fire to have other angle or to have that behind the scenes shot which would not have the correct lighting. I guess my other though then would be to fire everything from a third trigger.....hummm just thinking out loud.



You can do that. But only with one on camera flash, not remote flashes and groups.

Set your main camera with on camera flash to Linked Shooting Master. You have to set P.Fn-07 to 1. Set your second camera with the YN-E3-RT on Linked Shooting to Slave. You are good. When you press your main camera shutter the flash will fire and the remote camera will be triggered. The flash will not fire in sequence with the remote cameras shutter, only the main cameras shutter, they are not perfectly syncronised.

To get into Linked Shooting press and hold the lightening bolt button.

When you setup the cameras like that you get the flash menu and the REL button, with that you can trigger the remote by itself by just pressing the REL button on the main cameras 600. Of course f you press the shutter button both cameras are triggered.

To get it to work with remote flashes and groups you'd need a separate trigger for the remote camera, a $20 set of Yongnuo RF-603's would work fine.


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 15, 2014)

Will try to order this instead of the ST-E3.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 17, 2014)

Just ordered one.
I want to have the group - function on my beloved 1D4.
The AF- lines I saw on a webpage, looks strange, very different from the 550, 580 or 600.
I am very curious!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2014)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Just ordered one.
> I want to have the group - function on my beloved 1D4.
> The AF- lines I saw on a webpage, looks strange, very different from the 550, 580 or 600.
> I am very curious!



Is this where you and others have ordered from?

http://yn.eachshot.com/product/yongnuo-speedlite-wireless-transmitter-yn-e3-rt-for-canon-cameras-as-st-e3-rt/

Thanks,

cayenne


----------



## WPJ (Jan 17, 2014)

I ordered from www but the same place took about a week via registered mail/package etc. Great to deal with.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2014)

WPJ said:


> I ordered from www but the same place took about a week via registered mail/package etc. Great to deal with.



What is "*www*"?


----------



## WPJ (Jan 17, 2014)

Www.eachshot.com instead of yn.eachshot.com, its the same place though dont you don't have a coupon let me know I can try and get one.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 21, 2014)

@ cayenne: sorry for the late answer.
No, I looked for it on a ebay, germany. 

http://stores.ebay.de/hkyongnuophotoequipment/ST-E2-/_i.html?_fsub=3203872016

Anyway- its coming from Hongkong.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 25, 2014)

Before I order this thing: How is the af assist performing (at least for the center point, alas, I've got a 6d) in comparison to the 600ex-rt beam? Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll compare it with the 600 later, but by itself with my 50 f1.4 in no light (completely dark room) AF is practically instant with every focus point I have played with with my 1Ds MkIII's.

The YN-E3-RT is a bargain when compared to the ST-E3-RT, the only negatives for it are the slightly lower build quality and the fact that it doesn't fire the flashes in Remote Shooting Mode, but it seems I am the only person who uses that feature cos nobody else has mentioned it. But the positives far outweigh those two, the AF assist works well and the Group Mode for pre 2012 cameras is fantastic, I'd pay a lot more for that feature alone.


----------



## WPJ (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody se an update on the yn-600-rt yet?...cant wait to see the cost and the think in action?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2014)

A follow up to my last post. 

The AF assist of the YN is one set pattern and quite bright in comparison to the 600-EX-RT, also being a fixed projection pattern the height of that pattern varies in the viewfinder with subject distance such that at close distances you might find the pattern too high for lower AF points. As the subject distance increases the pattern goes lower in the viewfinder.

The 600-EX-RT has a much broader pattern, or set of lines, depending on what AF point you have selected, the output is also dimmer and less distracting, but obviously bright enough as it works very well.

Using my 50 f1.4 I'd say the 600 AF assist pattern enables faster AF in very dark situations than the YN does, there isn't much to it but along with the variable pattern from the 600 that is tuned to your actual AF point I'd say there is an observable advantage to the Canon. The YN AF assist works very well though.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 26, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The YN AF assist works very well though.



Thanks for the comparison, good to hear there are really nearly no hidden catches with the Yongnuo.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Www.eachshot.com instead of yn.eachshot.com, its the same place though dont you don't have a coupon let me know I can try and get one.



Dang...appears to be out of stock on both sites...

I have been wanting to drop the hammer on this for the past couple weeks, but no luck.



cayenne


----------



## WPJ (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow, big demands I guess, that's a hood sign, hope they do another run soon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 10, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Dang...appears to be out of stock on both sites...



I just ordered it via ebay for €109, I hope the seller actually does have it in stock... in hindsight, I should have ordered it right away, the af assist is simply too useful even if a flash is mounted on a bracket.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Dang...appears to be out of stock on both sites...
> ...



Is this any particular ebay store..or just some random person selling it you bought from...?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 10, 2014)

Take a look for "hkyongnuo"- got mine from them.
My unit works well, and I am glad to have it to remote control my 600RTs sitting on other then Canon- bodies.
I will buy the Fuji X100s this year- lets see.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2014)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Take a look for "hkyongnuo"- got mine from them.
> My unit works well, and I am glad to have it to remote control my 600RTs sitting on other then Canon- bodies.
> I will buy the Fuji X100s this year- lets see.



Would this be the link you used?

http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=337

I don't see a way to order from them on this website yet...

From that site, however, I found this link:

http://en.yongnuo.com.cn/goods-233-Yongnuo+Speedlite+transmitter+YN-E3-RT.html


I've never ordered stuff online from foreign sites....I'm a bit hesitant to give out CC info to a site outside the US, etc....

Anyone know how safe this is?

Thanx,

C


----------



## unfocused (Feb 10, 2014)

cayenne said:


> I've never ordered stuff online from foreign sites....I'm a bit hesitant to give out CC info to a site outside the US, etc....
> Anyone know how safe this is?



Why not just order through eBay? Prices look about the same and you can use PayPal, which means the vendor never sees your credit card number.


----------



## spturtle (Feb 10, 2014)

AFAIK Yongnuo has their own ebay store:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN-E3-RT-Speedlite-Transmitter-Canon-600EX-RT-Yongnuo-YN-600EX-RT-/151187915840


----------



## brad-man (Feb 10, 2014)

They must be selling very well. Most sellers, including Yonguo's own ebay store where I bought mine, are now selling them for $299. There are still 2 selling them for around $146.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/YongNuo-Speedlite-Wireless-Transmitter-YN-E3-RT-for-Canon-Cameras-AS-ST-E3-RTYon-/171195252553?pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item27dc083f49

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YONGNUO-2-4G-Wirless-Speedlite-Transmitter-YN-E3-RT-for-Canon-600EX-RT-/221336632098?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item3388b0fb22


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2014)

brad-man said:


> They must be selling very well. Most sellers, including Yonguo's own ebay store where I bought mine, are now selling them for $299. There are still 2 selling them for around $146.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YongNuo-Speedlite-Wireless-Transmitter-YN-E3-RT-for-Canon-Cameras-AS-ST-E3-RTYon-/171195252553?pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item27dc083f49
> ...



Yeah..I was kinda shocked about that...that yongnuo had them $299...but I did see the others.
Gonna pay bills tonight and then buy one.


----------



## WPJ (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow isn't the canon o e only 50$ bucks more?


----------



## Taemobig (Feb 10, 2014)

WPJ said:


> Wow isn't the canon o e only 50$ bucks more?



The canon version is $279. Nearly twice the price of the yongnuo version.


----------



## WPJ (Feb 11, 2014)

Yongnuo is now 299


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2014)

Quite strange. If yongnuo really moves to usd 299 they won't be selling many more. 
I'd say Time to lean back a bit ... wait and see, how it develops.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2014)

If you have pre 2012 bodies the YN-E3-RT gives you serious additional functionality over the ST-E3-RT, so much so I believe (and I own both) that it is worth more than the Canon. 

But I also believe the current price hike is due to over demand for the first batch, I suspect when they become plentiful again the price will ease.

If you shoot post 2012 bodies the YN is not worth close to the ST, it is not as well made and second curtain sync really isn't an important feature.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Quite strange. If yongnuo really moves to usd 299 they won't be selling many more. I'd say Time to lean back a bit ... wait and see, how it develops.



That's interesting, the information seems to have sunk in that this isn't some 3rd-party cheap rip-off of a quality Canon product, but on par or even better than the original - and of course they could sell it for more $$$, there is no reason a 3rd party product has to be cheaper (Zeiss lenses anyone)?.

I hope Yongnuo quickly forgets about this, or they'll introduce their rt flashes at a likewise high price :-o


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2014)

I see it other way round: no reason why such a trivial electronic device like a radio flash trigger should cost more than 100 Euros retail (including 20% VAT!). No matter whether it has Yongnuo, Canon or Louis Vuitton written all over it. 

I see the relative value of the Canon and Yongnuo units at par: while the latter has moe functionality (AF-assist for any camera) and group-function (also for pre-2012 Canon camera models), the Canon thing might not be as easily shut-down by some electronic curveballs coming from Canon in their 2014 camera models. Yes I know, the Yongnuo hat a USB port and can be firmware-upgraded. But still ... 

But again ... both of them should not cost any more than 100 Euro or USD ... landed cost.

Personally I am not going to purchase any Canon-RT stuff, before there is an even less expensive RT-Transceiver available from either Canon or Yongnuo or anybody else out there. Then I will get one ST-E3 trigger and 3 transceivers to radio-trigger my existing 580 II and 430 IIs ... and will quickly snatch another 3 used-but-like-new 580 IIs ... before any of you do.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> But again ... both of them should not cost any more than 100 Euro or USD ... landed cost.



It depends on the r&d (or reverse-engineering ) cost - but as I already said back when the Canon original was released, as this is just an lcd screen & some electronic parts but *not* a high-voltage flash device even €100 is ridiculously high, make that half that... max.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2014)

You guys make me laugh.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> I see it other way round: no reason why such a trivial electronic device like a radio flash trigger should cost more than 100 Euros retail (including 20% VAT!). No matter whether it has Yongnuo, Canon or Louis Vuitton written all over it.
> 
> I see the relative value of the Canon and Yongnuo units at par: while the latter has moe functionality (AF-assist for any camera) and group-function (also for pre-2012 Canon camera models), the Canon thing might not be as easily shut-down by some electronic curveballs coming from Canon in their 2014 camera models. Yes I know, the Yongnuo hat a USB port and can be firmware-upgraded. But still ...
> 
> ...



I think you're going to have a *LONG *wait on those 580's and 430's....they are only optical and no radio capabilities at all. I don't think canon will have any programs coming soon to retro fit them to be radio capable.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2014)

cayenne said:


> I think you're going to have a *LONG *wait on those 580's and 430's....they are only optical and no radio capabilities at all. I don't think canon will have any programs coming soon to retro fit them to be radio capable.



I know, they are optical. But no need to "retrofit" 'em. All that's needed is a cheap RT-compatible radio-transceiver underneath each 580/430. I believe, we are going to get them soon. Not from Canon of course ...but some Chinese will be clever enough to build and sell a couple million of those and make a fortune ... at USD 49,- a piece.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Not from Canon of course ...but some Chinese will be clever enough to build and sell a couple million of those and make a fortune ... at USD 49,- a piece.



Some Chinese first have to reverse engineer the protocol, and Yongnuo won't share - so this leaves Yongnuo themselves, and they'll be even cleverer and sell rt-integrated flashes and studio gear for much more than $49 

Btw I don't know what the fuzz is about, the price hasn't changed (still $150): http://en.yongnuo.com.cn/goods-233-Yongnuo+Speedlite+transmitter+YN-E3-RT.html


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 11, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Not from Canon of course ...but some Chinese will be clever enough to build and sell a couple million of those and make a fortune ... at USD 49,- a piece.
> ...



we'll see ... quickest and easiest buck to be made are those transceivers. They'd sell by themselves ... even at USD 99 a piece. 

And it would not keep Yongnuo from additionally selling YN-600EX-RT plus YN-430EX-RT plus a series of studio strobes with integrated RT-transceivers. For all those who either have no 580/430ies or prefer to have flashlites/strobes without having to fiddle around with separate transceivers and separate batteries.  

A complete RT system still has the follwing components:
1) ST-E3-RT trigger
2) large RT speedlite - 600EX-RT
3) smaller RT speedlite - "430EX-RT" (possibly slave only)
4) RT-transceiver 
5) series of 3 or 4 Wh sRT-studio strobes

Since the components compliment each other - depending on individually needed/desired setup(s) - offering a complete system and leaving customers a choice would provide significantly higher sales revenues and total profit compared to only offering components 1 and 2. It appears Canon wants to learn this the hard way. ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> we'll see ... quickest and easiest buck to be made are those transceivers. They'd sell by themselves ... even at USD 99 a piece.



Indeed we will  ... I'd bet that they position their rt system as a premium system vs. their cheaper proprietary, and keep selling dedicated triggers only for the latter. If any, they'll design rt triggers only quite some time after introduction of their own rt flashes.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 11, 2014)

$299? Yikes! Got mine for 150 just 2 weeks ago.
Works lile a charm.
And yes: they have their own store at ebay.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2014)

They are still readily available for less than $145, though some people are charging more.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> They are still readily available for less than $145, though some people are charging more.



I just pulled the trigger on one from ebay'er in Hong Kong. I got it for about $145.80 with free shipping.

It indicated I'd not get it till March 3 through March 20th....

Now....I'm already getting impatient on waiting for it to arrive!!!



cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2014)

So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.

I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, also once the thing drops a flash you have to take it very close to reconnect, even with fresh batteries.

The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 2, 2014)

That is unfortunate to hear - I have had amazing results with the 622C system under various conditions. At the suggestion of the dlink below, I have been using Alkaline batteries rather than NiHM rechargeables as the voltage drop-off is sudden on NiMH and with Alkalines it is gradual. The 622C's require 2.2v to operate correctly.
Is it possible you are up against a similar design constraint with the YN-E3-RT? Perhaps try a good set of Alkalines in them instead.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA/edit?pli=1

A couple of quotes from the link above...
"If the voltage becomes low (total 2.2 volts), the 622 will turn off automatically."
"Alkaline batteries start at 1.5 volts and hold their voltage until the very end. Rechargeables at 1.2 volts are already 20% down, and approaching the threshold for the 622. Alkaline characteristics are well suited to this type of device, with a 60-hour standby time. (NiMH batteries are great as flash batteries, being capable of a rapid discharge into the capacitor.)"


----------



## cayenne (Mar 2, 2014)

cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > They are still readily available for less than $145, though some people are charging more.
> ...



I got word that mine got held up by HK customs. THey ebay seller asked if I wanted to cancel or have them try again…I asked to try again, so waiting to see if it comes in….

Hope mine works better than PBD's did…


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 3, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> 
> I now have to take it off camera to make any adjustments to remote or menu settings, also once the thing drops a flash you have to take it very close to reconnect, even with fresh batteries.
> 
> The thing is a frustration, when it works it is fantastic, especially on pre 2012 bodies, when it doesn't, I just want to throw it away. It is not in the same league of reliability as the Canon ST-E3-RT that I also own.



Here is a review of the YN-E3-RT and the reviewer has issues with his unit too.
http://www.lightingrumours.com/yongnuo-yn-e3-rt-review-5576#.UxPpnJ2EjaQ

Perhaps there are some early reliability kinks to be worked out. Is the unit USB flash-able?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So after using my YN-E3-RT in a pro environment for a few weeks I have to say, it sucks. Mine has been unreliable, with regular loss of communication, remote misfires, and very touchy menu interface that only happens when the thing is mounted on a camera.
> ...



Yes it is, and I am running the latest firmware.

My issues are not like his, his sound like a hardware quality control problem. Mine are quite different, mine works great for an hour or so (if taking it off camera to make adjustments is OK) but after that it becomes more and more unreliable, even if I switch it off, put new batteries in it etc.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Mar 3, 2014)

All that glistens.....


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> All that glistens.....



Not to question pbd's review, but he's using 1d3 cameras (afaik) and seems to be the first one to report these problems. Imho it's a bit to early to doom Yn's controller, if one select Canon product would show issues this would be attributed to rtfm, broken hardware, impossibly unlikely circumstances and whatnot. I hope Yn will contribute some insight once pdb sends them a description.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 3, 2014)

while pbd and other reports are valuable and certainly raise a "caution" flag, we don't know yet, whether the Yongnuo YN-E3's suffers from 

general design issues and/or 
problems related to reverse-engineering of Canon technology involved and/or 
quality control issues 
or whether the rpeorted problems are "unfortunate, but isolated" ... as they also can occur in much more expensive OEM gear, including Canon. 

What concerns me a little lateley is the relative inactivity on Yongnuo's side. 

Following launch of the YN-E3 there were firmware updates almost on a weekly basis, but that has stopped with FW v1.08 ... either because Yongnuo considers things to be "as perfect as they can be at the moment" ... or due to other reasons. 
Yongnuo is still not giving a release date for its YN-600EX speedlite - announced in 10/2103 ... and they do not provide any reasons for the delay. Hardly any communication from their end. Maybe they did run into technical problems ... and/or Canon has started to bring down the legal hammer on them ... who knows
let's see how this story develops ... 

For professional photogs in need of reliable gear, getting an original Canon ST-E3 along with the only RT speedlites available up to now [600EX-RT] has been and will be no big issue anyways. Especially if they are using 2012+ camera models ... as is the case for many, if not most.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 3, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> What concerns me a little lateley is the relative inactivity on Yongnuo's side.



I absolutely agree about general caution concerning newly introduced tech items, but "relative inactivity" makes me rather think of Canon :-> ... think how long it took them to ack and fix the 600rt+5d3 af assist lag!

It's likely the Yn engineers are currently busy with the 600ex-clone flash and will pick up working on the controller once they've got to integrate these with the Canon environment. I'm hopeful Yn has build the controller as generic as possible, so that a lot of issues can be fixed with a fw update and the hardware isn't blocking a solution.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 3, 2014)

I am watching this thread with great interest as I am considering getting one of the YN-600 flashes when they come out. I have been using YN stuff since 2008 and while the build quality has never been as good as OEM gear, I have generally been really happy with their product. I hope the recent issues are isolated cases and are fixed via a FW update.


----------



## Sam18 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been using my YN E3-RT very lightly, but I took it out the other day, set my 600EX-RT to slave and it connected right away. I mostly use it for ExpoDisc exposures so I can fire the flash at the camera with minimal hassle.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 4, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Janbo Makimbo said:
> 
> 
> > All that glistens.....
> ...



Yep, 1Ds MkIII's predominantly.

My overview of the YN-E3-RT is this, if you have pre 2012 bodies get it if you are not going to be a heavy or long session user. If you have post 2012 bodies don't get it, the ST-E3-RT is a much better buy and it is certainly worth $100 more then the YN. If you have paid >$2,000 for a body, $450 per flash then the $100 difference is not worth saving, and at this point in time the only flash the YN works with is a $450ish flash, saving $100 shouldn't be paramount in that market.

As for contacting YN, I have done that before, there is no point. They steamroller you and don't listen.

If any body wants a used YN-E3-RT drop me a PM, I am going to stick to my reduced functionality, but 100% reliable, ST-E3-RT.

I am not down on YN in general, I still have and use their RF-602's, and for manual flash via radio the YN-560II is crazy good value at $75, but they shouldn't be playing in the $150 trigger market.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting. I have the ST-E3 and three 600's. The extra features like AF assist or second curtain sync never bothered me. If I need AF assist I'm mobile and have a 600 on the camera for bounce and two others on stands. In the studio the ST-E3 is on the camera. 5D3 so Group Mode is ousting. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 14, 2014)

I suppose I'd better chime in on the reliability factor. I bought my YN-E3-RT in December from Yongnuo's ebay store and have used it very little. I took it out a few weeks ago to use and the batteries (freshly charged eneloops) were dead. When I removed the spent batteries, a small piece of plastic followed the batteries out the door. The unit still works fine, but it drains the batteries when not in use and has a piece of plastic that intermittently rattles around inside. Today I emailed their ebay store about the problem and will report back on their response, or lack thereof.
I am one of those people who don't like to use flash if at all possible, but when I want/need it, then I want it. Fortunately, I lucked out and snagged a new Canon ST-E3-RT off ebay for $239. Since I still occasionally use a 5Dll and a 7D, I hope Yongnuo honors their warranty and sends a replacement. This scenario is why I decided to buy from their store and pay a little more ($146) in the first place...


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, thats bad luck....
Mine is working fine.
I even managed to fire my 600EX RTs with my Fuji X100s.....

Nice little piece!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

brad-man said:


> When I removed the spent batteries, a small piece of plastic followed the batteries out the door.



Where exactly did that come from - anything you suggest to prevent this from happening?

As for the reliability: Just from a couple of posts in a forum - no matter positive or negative - we'll never get a good survey, esp. there's a bias against 3rd party manufacturers: If Sigma/Yongnuo/... breaks it'll be on the Internet as a systematic failure, when Canon breaks it's an isolated case covered by the warranty. Still, I do regret ordering the Trigger as cheap as it comes from an obscure eBay seller as I doubt he'll make good on the warranty (if there's any).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 18, 2014)

I understand your point.
But having the original as a backup there was no risk of having no transmitter.
And the extras I like a lot.
The build quality is good, not like the original, but solid.
I do not regret buying it.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 18, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > When I removed the spent batteries, a small piece of plastic followed the batteries out the door.
> ...



The piece came out of the guts of the transmitter. Nothing extraordinary caused this to happen. I can see nothing broken/missing when I look inside the door. There is another piece rattling around inside the transmitter that just wont fall out. The unit still works fine, but it will drain the batteries in about a week even when powered off. I have been in contact with _hkyongnuophotoequipment_ and have sent them pictures/descriptions of the problem. They have asked me to send the unit back to them for a refund or replacement, so they appear, so far, to be handling this in a professional manner. I have since picked up a Canon ST-E3-RT as I already have 2 600EX's and so am committed to the system. I'm not sure whether I want a refund or replacement. I still use a 5Dll and a 7D, and I also find the focus assist light occasionally useful. I will probably go ahead and get a refund for now. The price of them has gone down to $138 on ebay and I suspect they will drop further, so I may pick up another one in the future.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



Are you stuck with return shipping fee back to Hong Kong?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 18, 2014)

drjlo said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



When I replied that I would be happy to return the transmitter to them, I asked them what would be the best method. When they reply, I will find out. If they do not offer to cover return postage, I will bring the matter up.


----------

